# lamprologus meeli



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

how many babies do lamprologus meeli have. And do fish stores sell them as all males or mixed because i got a few and they dont seem to like each other, or is that how they act?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Character fish. Females can be nasty too.
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60002.flv


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

By the way can anyone tell me the difference between Lepidiolamprologus meeli and Lepidiolamprologus hecqui? The fish seem to be so similar to me.

As you can see the info that males do not help protect the young is clearly wrong in this case. :? 

Oh mine had about 30 young no idea if thats typical as it was their first and only brood before the female killed this male.

She later had another brood with another male (about 20 young) but killed him too.

In a 7 foot tank!


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i heard that you can tell if it is heqi if it has one blotch on its back when it is breeding


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

That would make mine hecqui?

Funny because they are far more blue and smaller than the others sold as hecqui here.

Couple of (poor) photos of mine.

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... edited.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... ies037.jpg


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i have never seen those blue markings on them before.


----------

